# Internal Insulation Quote (Dry Lining)



## rustbucket (12 May 2013)

Got a quote to dry line inside of exterior walls in a terraced house.

Wondering if people think it is reasonable as I honestly have no idea

Quote: €3400

Insulate and finish (plastering , moving rads, refitting skirting) the inside of 6 rooms on the exterior walls

Insulate with 50mm insulated plasterboard

4 radiators need to be moved (staying in the same place but need to come out to accommodate insulation

Floor to ceiling height is 8 ft. each room has a large window. I would estimate approx 16-18 plasterboards required


----------



## lowCO2design (13 May 2013)

get two more quotes and compare, 

btw: ensure whoever does the works complies with the regulations for natural ventilation


----------



## Frank (11 Jun 2013)

Sounds pretty reasonable.

As mentioned get a few more quotes.

Try and get recommendations from others too.

Cheap isn't always best.


----------

